# I just witnessed a miracle!



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, maybe not a *miracle*... but a strange phenomenon, for sure. 

So today Gertie's wheel was spotless. Absolutely no poo. I got a little worried. Poked her, she's fine. So I put her in her playpen a few minutes ago so I could clean her cage, and my daughter put her wheel in there. Gertie began to run, and suddenly she stopped, hung her butt off the edge of the wheel, peed, pooped, and then started running again. :lol: 

Is this a freak thing? Or do hedgehogs sometimes deliberately not poo in their wheels? Is it possible that she ran last night and just didn't poo in the wheel?


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I know not all hedgehogs poop on their wheels, just like 99.9% of them do. That is awesome! Way to go Gertie, you little smarty!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Eh, after I posted this, she pooped in the wheel. :lol: But then the next poop, she hung her butt off. Weirdo.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

As far as I have seen Ramona hops out of her wheel to go...I don't know why!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tamoshanter (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish mine would do that... I definitely have wheel poopers!!! Speaking of which, whats the best way to clean it that you've found?


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

I've never caught Lizzie doing this but I'm sure she must... there'a always a little pile of poops right next to the wheel, and her wheel is always clean. now if only the boys were as accomodating... :/


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

My Henry does both. His wheel is consistently gross each morning so I know that at some point during his wheeling he goes as he is running. But we also find poops behind (or kind of under) the wheel...so he obviously also sometimes hops off his wheel to take care of business. Our daily cleaning routine isn't too bad. Wheel is rinsed daily and the paper towel under the wheel is simply replaced.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Penny doesn't run on her wheel. No matter the temp, amount of light, kind of wheel... anything. She doesn't run. Her feet are fine. She loves to run and explore. But wheels... nope. BUT, she loves to poop on it. She will climb on her wheel and poop. It stays in a pile because she won't run. 

I am SO jealous of all of you who are not experiencing daily poop boots. I have never seen him hesitate to poop and run through it!


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 26, 2013)

Lucy has a few spots on her CSW in the mornings so I was thinking she was not using it much. I rigged up a wireless bike computer and have been monitoring her. In the past 12 days, she has logged 56 miles and usually does about 5 miles per night. She is definitely using her wheel. Only had to deal with poopy boots a couple of time also. I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Ambrose gets poop armor regularly - covering his whole foot, solidified. He actually frequently has peeling feet (like dead skin, white, no redness or soreness on his footpads, just like when I used to rub my hands raw on the monkey bars), probably partially from running and partially from the daily footbath ordeal. 

He poops and then runs on it, and then it dries and flakes off (his wheel is under one of his CHEs, so it dries pretty past). I find this big flat flakes of poop on his liner every morning.


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

Out of my 21 adults, one of them does not poop in her wheel. I had her with a roommate once and she was disgusted with the fact that her wheel was dirty and got a little chubby from lack of running. She is now alone again. It does happen, but it's rare, congratulations on getting a non-wheel pooper!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My small friend poops on his wheel.
My small friend refuses to run through poop.

...yup.
Picky prickly friend has conned me into giving him two wheels. One is a very large, circular litterbox. The other is for running. They are substantially separated (he needs to travel through PVC pipes to get between them), yet consistently, one has a neat pile of poop each morning, and the other is spotless but clocks up quite an odometer record.


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

I would love that so much! Mine needs his wheel cleaned every single day or else the smell is unbearable. Every morning without fail I always catch myself looking at it and muttering "Oh, for God's sake Martin."


----------

